# microsoft lifecam hd-5000 stays on



## haph (Jul 26, 2010)

Installed this web cam. The web cam's blue light stays on after closing Skype. How do I set it to close after Skype call is concluded?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't use Skype, but I don't think will shut it down. The cam is simply running via the cam drivers (software), Skype is simply accessing it. Any ability to enable/disable the cam, will be via the cam software.

Unless someone else knows better.


----------

